# generador de frecuencias o funciones



## tantor (Sep 29, 2006)

Hola! soy nuevo en este foro. Espero poder compartir y recibier la buena voluntad con todos. La pregunta: *¿alguien conoce un software, programa para win que genere funciones o frecuencias y que las "Tire" por el out de la placa de sonidos?*. Desde ya muchas gracias. Y tengan un excelente día.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Sep 30, 2006)

Claro, se llama BIP Electronics Labs 3.0 - Sine Wave Generator

Fue creado por Marcel Veldhuijzen.  (bikkel @ via.nl)

Y aqui lo tienes como archivo adjunto.

Saludos.


----------



## alecmander (Jul 13, 2009)

Gracias Andres!


----------

